# Exterior garage lighting fixtures



## kansasflooring (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a general question - I am at a residential job site and the electrician crew got into a discussion about garage coach lights. Obviously they are installed wherever the builder or homeowner wants. My question is, on a three car (2 car door + 1 car door), is it common practice to put 2 coach fixtures on the sides of the 2 car garage only, or on the right side of the single door as well? In Kansas City, many homes have coaches on the 2 door only (or singles above). Another guy from Illinois said they that 3 coach lights were standard. 

What is most common in your state / city?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

No standard here.

Some have 3 coaches like you describe. Others opt for cans in the soffits. Other put in those cheesy-looking 2-lamp floods.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

Both sides is pretty common here. Like it was said, soffit cans are the new thing. But sometimes create and issue with melting snow and causing ice dams.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I always push for coach lights and one on each side of the door but as 480 said others prefer soffit lights or those beautiful floods. The soffit lighting was a big thing here about 10yrs ago until snow melt/ice jambs became a problem. I think as LED's become cheaper we will start seeing/selling them again.

The last garage i did was a 2 bay garage with 2 doors but the front wall had an offset so i put 2 coach lights in between the doors. This had the GC "older fella in his 70's" going nuts with a tape measure because of the illusion he was seeing from the offset wall. He kept thinking the lights were at different heights and he didnt like my measurements to center the lights. Even the owner of this home wanted flood lights on the front, i put the fixture up out of the way the best that i could and put the eye above the walkway.


----------

